# Glass Archway Reveals Big-Screen Surprise



## Steve Crowe

*Glass Archway Reveals Big-Screen Surprise*

By Arlen Schweiger
*Media room's 63-inch plasma TV and part of the surround-sound system are well hidden.*


How can you have it both waysan elegant, luxurious living room but also a kickin' media system with big-screen TV and surround sound?


A big, moving panel can help hide the display ... but it takes some doing to actually incorporate it into a design. In this case, custom electronics firm Automatic Home Systems teamed with partner contractor Stewart Senter to make it work, and maintain the grandeur of the home's space.

 


The goal was not to take away from the overall look of the room, which includes a beautiful dome ceiling with hand painted mural, a hand crafted mantel and elaborate mill work, says Automatic's Howard Zebersky. Ideas exchanged frequently between the designer, homeowner, builder and integrators. The house was built in my opinion with the motto bigger is better,' and that is exactly what took place here.


An elegant arched motorized panel was designed, and mirrored glass was included. The bottom glass would be recessed, enabling it to be motorized and slip under the upper mirror for a clean, flush appearance once the archway reaches the closed position, according to Zebersky.


And as the glass is retracted, a center-channel speaker from SpeakerCraft is first to be revealed above the hand-crafted mantel, followed by a 63-inch Fujitsu plasma screen.


The whole-house Crestron control system receives commands from a Crestron STX 1700C Wireless Two Way Touchpanel. Once activated the equipment fires up and the glass panel begins to move upward, says Zebersky. Careful attention was paid to have the audio and video displayed only once the panel has reached its opening height.

* Click here to continue. *


----------



## CyrusShares

I was the contractor that did the plaster moulding and domes for the 38 Applegreen project, I also did the basement pool and fish tank panels, the indoor bar and some of the exterior stucco. Cyrus

East Coast Design & Contracting 347-606-8073


----------

